# Hallo



## kinoo (9 März 2019)

Hallo an alle,
Ich mag besonders Portraits hübscher Frauen. und ich glaube, ich freue mich über dieses Forum.


----------



## elcoco (10 März 2019)

kinoo schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> Ich mag besonders Portraits hübscher Frauen. und ich glaube, ich freue mich über dieses Forum.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist wundervoll und oops.....


----------



## dante_23 (10 März 2019)

herzlich willkommen, kinoo


----------



## General (13 März 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## weazel32 (13 März 2019)

Willkommen hiho


----------

